

Lenovo Is Getting a Crash Course in Calculating Damages for Privacy Violations - dredmorbius
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/how-to-determine-damages-when-a-laptop-company-fucks-your-security-bad?trk_source=recommended

======
a3n
Tell your non-tech friends not to buy Lenovo. Tell them why. Make it sound
scary. If they buy one, go all sad and serious.

There's not going to be any significant (like, existentially damaging) legal
or financial punishment. But a big enough drop in sales, even short term,
might be the "whiff of grapeshot" that could discourage them and others from
breaking security _out of the box_ for a few dollars.

~~~
hga
_There 's not going to be any significant (like, existentially damaging) legal
or financial punishment._

I wouldn't be a 100% about that. Things like this have a way of trundling
along until a big enough atrocity happens, and then the system will react,
often overreact. Arthur Andersen is a good and recent example of the latter,
verdict reversed unanimously on appeal to the Supremes, but the company was
long dead by then. And it had been one of the "Big Five" accounting firms.

Which is not to say I'm not also following a policy of punishing them in the
market.

